# Do you use your iPod in the rain?



## Geri (Feb 15, 2011)

Just had to take mine to the Apple store as it's been playing up for a week or so. I can play the music that's on it, but can't organise it at all, it tells me it's corrupted.

Anyway, the girl took one look at it and said it's badly corroded due to liquid damage. I did get a soaking from a car about a week and a half ago which I thought might be the problem, but she said it was corroded too badly to have happened in that time.

I've never damaged it with water or any other liquid. All I can think of is that it's got wet from being in my pocket in heavy rain. It does apparently say in the manual that you shouldn't use it in the rain, which strikes me as ridiculous in this country! I would never use it at all if I followed that advice!

So I had to fork out £69 for a replacement as it wasn't covered by the warranty. I wasn't happy but it was better than forking out full price for a new one, I suppose.

I bought a leather cover for it now, hope that will keep it better protected.


----------



## Hocus Eye. (Feb 15, 2011)

You should get a laptop instead. I have seen a television ad where they recommend using a laptop to cover your head in the rain in preference to a box of cereal. If it is in an advert it must be true.


----------



## kained&able (Feb 15, 2011)

carroded would suggest sugar(ie alkihol) or some sort of acid rather then water surely.

dave


----------



## Hocus Eye. (Feb 15, 2011)

kained&able said:


> carroded would suggest sugar(ie alkihol) or some sort of acid rather then water surely.
> 
> dave



Perhaps the rain in Bristol is acidic. It is not unlikely.


----------



## kained&able (Feb 15, 2011)

ahh didn't think of that. Good point.

dave


----------



## sim667 (Feb 15, 2011)

Ive always used my iphones/ipods etc etc in the rain...... never had a problem, I've always kept them in my inside coat pocket though.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Feb 15, 2011)

All electronics eventually die if you leave them in wet pockets...I used to work outside all day and had a fair few phones go on me when buttons would stop working. Always keep them in a waterproof case now...I think you can get ones for ipods that let you use the headphones through them.

What model ipod do you have and I'll have a look?


----------



## stupid dogbot (Feb 15, 2011)

All the time. Well, in my trouser pocket, but I regularly go out in the rain with it switched on.

It's lasted, oh, 4 years +.


----------



## Geri (Feb 15, 2011)

Global Stoner said:


> All electronics eventually die if you leave them in wet pockets...I used to work outside all day and had a fair few phones go on me when buttons would stop working. Always keep them in a waterproof case now...I think you can get ones for ipods that let you use the headphones through them.
> 
> What model ipod do you have and I'll have a look?



I didn't leave it in the pockets, soon as I get to where I'm going I take it out. It's an iPod Nano 5th generation. I bought a Belkin leather case although it doesn't claim to be waterproof.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Feb 15, 2011)

Aye, but its getting damp and then you have to wait for it to dry out. If you keep doing this then things will die. I've just had a look and you have to pay a price premium for the ones that you can use with headphones.

Not the prettiest, but otterbox make good kit!









> Features:
> Click Wheel is covered, yet fully functional
> Impact-absorbing rubber on all sides
> Waterproof, dust-proof, dirt-proof, sand-proof, and drop-proof protection for your iPod nano 4th gen
> ...


----------



## geminisnake (Feb 15, 2011)

Geri, I would spray the cover with that shoe protector stuff if you want it to be waterproof. Leather isn't ime water proof unless treated(once it's off the coo)


----------



## Hocus Eye. (Feb 15, 2011)

I made a case for my smartphone out of cardboard covered with black Gaffer tape. It is waterproof. I don't use the phone in the rain. I made holes for the earphone plug and the charging lead.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Feb 15, 2011)

geminisnake said:


> Geri, I would spray the cover with that shoe protector stuff if you want it to be waterproof. Leather isn't ime water proof unless treated(once it's off the coo)



The problem is that even if the leather was waterproof, it still has holes in.


----------



## Geri (Feb 15, 2011)

That Otterbox one looks good, but it's for 4th gen and they are slightly differently sized to the 5th (even though they look the same).

Only got a few more weeks of using it anyway, as I will be cycling soon.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Feb 15, 2011)

Sure, but you can bet there will be one for yours. 

What do you mean you won't be using it when cycling!


----------



## sumimasen (Feb 16, 2011)

I keep my ipod in my pocket while I go running. After an hour, the ipod is very damp and sweaty.... maybe I should stop doing this!


----------



## marty21 (Feb 16, 2011)

Hocus Eye. said:


> You should get a laptop instead. I have seen a television ad where they recommend using a laptop to cover your head in the rain in preference to a box of cereal. If it is in an advert it must be true.


 
if the laptop is worth less than a box of Kellogs crunchy nut flakes, this would be good advice


----------

